# Rainbow Beach Herps



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Here's a couple of herps I found up at rainbow beach.













Rainbow Goanna



__ Pythonguy1
__ Feb 29, 2020





*Lace monitor*














Rainbow Skink



__ Pythonguy1
__ Feb 29, 2020





*Garden skink*


----------



## nick_75 (Mar 9, 2020)

That's a great place for herping. I grew up there, it was there that my interest in reptiles began.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Mar 9, 2020)

nick_75 said:


> That's a great place for herping. I grew up there, it was there that my interest in reptiles began.


That's pretty cool nick_75. I'd love to live up at Rainbow beach, lots of good fishing spots to!


----------



## nick_75 (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes, it was a fantastic place for childhood. It was a very small community, fronted by the ocean and surrounded by forestry.
The fishing was good, better at Tin Can Bay though.


----------

